# Eclipse 3.4 -- HibernateTools funktioniert nicht



## GilbertGrape (3. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau, ob das hier die richtige Stelle ist, aber da es unmittelbar mit Eclipse zu tun hat (vermute ich jedenfall  ), werd ichs mal hier schreiben.

Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich versuche, das Plugin HibernateTools zu benutzen.
Ich habe Eclipse 3.4 installiert. Wenn ich jetzt die Hibernate-Console öffnen möchte (also direkt nach dem erstellen), kommt ein Fehler:
Message: Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.jface".
StackTrace: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/ui/internal/util/SWTResourceUtil ...

Jetzt habe ich mal in diesen Plugins nachgeschaut und die Klasse SWTRessourceUtil gibt es in der neuen Version tatsächlich nicht mehr. Ich hab dann versucht, das Plugin aus Eclipse 3.3 in den Classpath einzufügen, damit er diese Klasse vielleicht doch irgendwie findet. Das hat aber nichts gebracht.

Ich habe außerdem überlegt, nochmal Eclipse 3.3 zu benutzen, aber da kann ich HibernateTools irgendwie gar nicht benutzen, obwohl es in der Plugin-Liste steht. Keine Ahnung warum.

Hatte vielleicht noch jemand das Problem? Und was habt ihr gemacht?

Gruß, Gilbert


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jul 2008)

Die Klasse liegt in internal und hätte daher nicht verwendet werden dürfen. Da haben sie wohl einfach einen Fehler gemacht. Ich würde auf eine neue Version warten.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Aug 2008)

http://javathreads.de/2008/07/jboss-tools-unter-eclipse-ganymede-verwenden/


----------



## GilbertGrape (15. Aug 2008)

:applaus: vielen Dank! Ich werde das probieren!


----------

